# My White Rhino Cola



## jao33333 (Sep 14, 2009)

What do you think ??  She was 61 days into flower 20% amber 80% milky, CHOP CHOP JJ


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 14, 2009)

Nice lures!  Oh, and bud.


----------



## jao33333 (Sep 14, 2009)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Nice lures! Oh, and bud.


 Artificial all the way, Live bait is for people that don't know how to FISH Kinda like work is for people that don't know how to fish.  Thanks can't wait for it to cure out. Lure hanging the knew way to dry JJ


----------



## kaotik (Sep 14, 2009)

beauty.. nice background too.


----------



## jao33333 (Sep 14, 2009)

kaotik said:
			
		

> beauty.. nice background too.


  Its part of my trade mark.  At the Fishing Cave we live !!!


----------



## UCanDoIt (Sep 14, 2009)

Jao...nice collection of stickbaits 
Nice Cola as well!!!!
I used to live in Islamorada, Florida Keys for 3.5 years and all I did was FISH>>>FISH>>>FISH 

Other than that...you can have your humidity 

It looks like you mostly shallow water fish. Bones, Snook, Reds, Snapper and the list could go on!!! 

Tight Lines and Green Buds my friend!!!!


----------



## jao33333 (Sep 14, 2009)

UCanDoIt said:
			
		

> Jao...nice collection of stickbaits
> Nice Cola as well!!!!
> I used to live in Islamorada, Florida Keys for 3.5 years and all I did was FISH>>>FISH>>>FISH
> 
> ...


 Thank you, I love my Snook and Red Fishing. I am a ketch and release kinda Guy never did like eating fish, just love the world of.  JJ


----------



## UCanDoIt (Sep 14, 2009)

JAO...I love the world too...but I love some nice pan seared Grouper, Boniato Puree and a Crunchy Jicama Slaw with a nice Key Lime Beurre Blanc


----------



## jao33333 (Sep 14, 2009)

UCanDoIt said:
			
		

> JAO...I love the world too...but I love some nice pan seared Grouper, Boniato Puree and a Crunchy Jicama Slaw with a nice Key Lime Beurre Blanc


  Sounds good but you know fish  I can say i do like Snook but just don't tell anyone. The Grouper are fun as hell to catch. I fish around a lot of structure for Night Time Snook and dock lights i live close to a Pass between two Islands, Snook heaven.


----------



## MindzEye (Sep 14, 2009)

Who needs lures even? I went to the jubilee last year in Alabama and just walked along the beach picking up beached flounder!! Thats the way to fish LOL.. I also love gigging... And dont even get me started with my Matthews Switchback Ive been shooting it every day for years, i even have a full fishing rig for it... Look out alligator gar!!


----------



## Locked (Sep 14, 2009)

jao33333 said:
			
		

> *What do you think ??*  She was 61 days into flower 20% amber 80% milky, CHOP CHOP JJ



Well I think you got some fine looking smoke there...I hve fished a bunch but i hve never fished high.....  I think that sounds like quite the pleasant experience....gonna hve to gve it a try next spring...


----------



## jao33333 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Well I think you got some fine looking smoke there...I hve fished a bunch but i hve never fished high..... I think that sounds like quite the pleasant experience....gonna hve to gve it a try next spring...


 Take a puff or two before you head out catching, the best of both worlds!!:aok:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 14, 2009)

That would lure me 4 sure.  :hubba:


----------



## IRISH (Sep 14, 2009)

awsome bud jj.  ...

i got a WR clone a few weeks ago. can't wait to try her out...

like the lure dry option.:hubba: ...


----------



## jao33333 (Sep 14, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> awsome bud jj.  ...
> 
> i got a WR clone a few weeks ago. can't wait to try her out...
> 
> like the lure dry option.:hubba: ...


 I think i have plenty of lures thats for sure. I thought i would incorporate them as  drying hangers for the buds. Try to take one now i say, you may get hooked.


----------



## jao33333 (Sep 14, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> That would lure me 4 sure. :hubba:


 I feel ya on that !! I hope to see some NL buds in a few weeks.


----------



## jao33333 (Sep 15, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Who needs lures even? I went to the jubilee last year in Alabama and just walked along the beach picking up beached flounder!! Thats the way to fish LOL.. I also love gigging... And dont even get me started with my Matthews Switchback Ive been shooting it every day for years, i even have a full fishing rig for it... Look out alligator gar!!


 Where's the dear at if you have a Bow like that !!  I used to Bass fish where there where a bunch of Gar around.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 15, 2009)

third one from left on second row....i think I own that one...lol....and I see a few more on there I beleive I have in tackle box too.
We troll bass with bait/minnow plugs like that when it is too hot to fish without wind.....
Great Bud
ever think of decorating the xmas tree with those lures....looks great, we did it at Dad's a few years ago.


----------



## jao33333 (Sep 15, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> third one from left on second row....i think I own that one...lol....and I see a few more on there I beleive I have in tackle box too.
> We troll bass with bait/minnow plugs like that when it is too hot to fish without wind.....
> Great Bud
> ever think of decorating the xmas tree with those lures....looks great, we did it at Dad's a few years ago.


 That would be a great idea, it would be quite the tree, I know my girl would dig it.  Them hot summer days i would get out the deep-diver crank baits 20' +. I still favor Night Bass fishing you can't beet that sound POP !!! on a Jitter Bug.


----------



## IRISH (Sep 15, 2009)

how tall did this girl get to be jj? how long was the veg?...


----------



## MindzEye (Sep 15, 2009)

jao33333 said:
			
		

> Where's the dear at if you have a Bow like that !! I used to Bass fish where there where a bunch of Gar around.


 
I travel all over to hunt... Colorado is great I bagged a 9 point 235lb mule last year there... This winter Im saving for Canada, the deer there are on steroids or somthing...


----------



## jao33333 (Sep 16, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> how tall did this girl get to be jj? how long was the veg?...


 They all pop threw the soil around the 15th,16th of Jun. I had a late start this year.  She was at the safe house for 5 1/2 weeks. She showed pre-flower at 4 1/2 weeks. Then I put her in the ground along with two other WR the same time and  they where destroyed by Humans who, how, what, where, why beets me I didn't weep much just proceeded on with  my focus on  one WR and Three NL.  As soon as she was in the grown she was off and running she desided no more veg, flower time and that was July 17 or so then bloom nutes FF from there on out. Three feet she had grown to be.


----------

